# Sticky  Corid Dosage for Goats



## simeo

I'm surprised there's so much conflicting information out there. I "need" to dose with some Corid. I made the dilution on the bottle and dosed 30cc for a 40lb kid.

Did I do it correctly? If not.... what IS the correct dosage? Dilute or not dilute?

Thank you.


----------



## simeo

toth boer goats said:


> Mixing undiluted Corid liquid:
> Mix 6 tablespoons(3 ounces) corid to 16 oz water.... not sure about the powdered mixture...
> then dose it at ...
> 30cc per 100lbs
> 15cc per 50lbs
> 7.5 per 25 lbs
> treat individually for 5 days
> Be sure.. to not give Fortified vit B complex, while using corid.
> 
> I have to disagree...it treats and does in fact kill cocci......I use corid ....when I have cocci issues..... works really fast...by the next day.. they are back to normal..... 😉


I found this dosage listed on this site. Might need to be listed in the "medicine dosages" sticky?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't dilute it, I just use it straight from the bottle at 1cc per 4lbs for 5 days. Mixing it with water doesn't do a thing for cocci here, and using it straight worked great for quite a while, but it doesn't work the best here anymore.

You don't need to give thiamine either, it does not deplete the goats levels of thiamine, it depletes the oocysts thiamine.


----------



## MsScamp

I have a question for you Laci - if Corid only inhibits thiamine in the cocci, why would they not simply draw thiamine from the host? That would pretty much render the Corid useless, wouldn't it?


----------



## HerdQueen

Corid is 5x the cattle dose. I don't use it currently but I would in a pinch. But I would use thiamine. We use baycox.


----------



## moonspinner

Almost every goater I read about definitively states not to use Corid due to polio ppssibillity related to thiamine deficiency. Yet every vet in my area, all who treat goats extensively recommend it. So what's the truth?


----------



## ksalvagno

You really can use it for goats. It is much more critical to know the weight of your goat and dose it correctly.


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes, this is the mixer and dosage.
My vet told me strictly, do not use it unless it is diluted.
I know some do use it undiluted but, I personally go by the recommendations of my vet.. 
I have been doing it this way for many years with no ill effects, I have never given Thiamine after treatment.

As to the the way corid works, it attacks the thiamine in the cocci not the goat.
Unless the goat is deficient to start, this is when you can get into trouble, along with over dosing dramatically.

Originally Posted by *toth boer goats*  
_Mixing undiluted Corid liquid:
Mix 6 tablespoons(3 ounces) corid to 16 oz water.... 
For powdered mixture...3 ounces to 1 quart
then dose it at ...
30cc per 100lbs
15cc per 50lbs
7.5 per 25 lbs
treat individually for 5 days

You can give Fortified vit B complex, a day or two after treatment, if you are worried about thiamine deficiency.
 
Corid treats and does in fact kill cocci......I use corid ....when I have cocci issues..... works really fast...by the next day.. they are back to normal..... :wink:_


----------



## happybleats

> Almost every goater I read about definitively states not to use Corid due to polio ppssibillity related to thiamine deficiency. Yet every vet in my area, all who treat goats extensively recommend it. So what's the truth?


the truth is in some areas it works...but there are reasons to be alert...

I had a goat down with polio and my vet sent me home with corid!!! As a newbe I didnt know...but thankfully I was in touch with a goat expert who told me to toss it..she about crawled out of the phone over it lol Corid is also readily available...well known...easy to prescrib...

The key for corid success is to know your goats weight...dose proper and dont use it if your goat is already weak....personally I dont and wont use it ...I like Baycox..
However, Pam has had great success with Corid and has stated many time..DOSE proper...


----------



## simeo

happybleats said:


> ......However, Pam has had great success with Corid and has stated many time..DOSE proper...


I'm laughing really uncomfortably because some of you may know the kid I had dosed the Corid with yesterday is in another thread with scours... He's 40lbs and I gave him 40ccs Corid yesterday. And I hear "Dose Proper!"

:dance:


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh wow, that is a lot, the next treatment, give the proper dosage. 
Watch the goat, if the kid starts acting off at all, you will have to stop corid and give high doses of thiamine. 
Get the goat healthy again and then go with a different cocci drug. 
This is if the kid has a bad thiamine deficiency reaction, if the kid does not, that was a true test with using corid and how it isn't as dangerous as some may of thought.


----------



## happybleats

> He's 40lbs and I gave him 40ccs Corid yesterday. And I hear "Dose Proper!"


That is a lot! might be why he bloated ???


----------



## toth boer goats

How are things?


----------



## simeo

toth boer goats said:


> How are things?


Oh..... he's still alive..... His situation can be followed here: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/scours-4-month-old-buck-169354/index6.html


----------



## RobynB

My very strongly advised against Corid. I used Albon. It worked very well and the goats actually it liked it which made it very easy to administer. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Jessica84

I wouldn't use it either. I know some people have luck with it but I also read about how it's worthless for others. So IMO I would just go with something that no one has ever claimed not to work.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Lol, banana flavored dog Albon does make them into little piggies.


----------



## toth boer goats

Please read Topic title and keep it to the Topic discussion.

I respect your oppions but remember, this Topic is about "Corid Dosage".
Some breeders want to use Corid and have great success with it. I am one of them. So please respect that.


----------



## alesaw44

I only have corid or dimthox. At this point I'm thinking it could be polio. What is the doseage n rate for dimethox powder please?


----------



## toth boer goats

I just caught this post, I am sorry it wasn't answered. I never used dimthox, so cannot give advice on that.

Hope your goat is OK.


----------



## crawly

I read somewhere that I may need to give a probiotic in conjunction with CoRid. That makes sense, is it necessary? And I also heard of someone using a mix of scourhalt and corid. Is that safe and\oreffective?


----------



## toth boer goats

Do not use scour halt and corid at the same time. 

After the 5 day course of using corid, then you can follow up the day after last treatment of corid, with probiotics and a thiamine or fortified vit B complex shot to rebuild the gut for 3 days. If you feel the goat needs it.


----------



## crawly

Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats

You are welcome.


----------



## crawly

This may be the wrong place for this question bit since we're already here....should I notice the scours on rump and hocks drying up before the 5 days is treated?


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes, it will be dry in those area's within a few days.


----------



## goatlady58

*CoridDosage*

:hair::hair: Sorry for jumping in so late but wanted to throw in my support for Corid.I was trying to be a good but new goat owner and follow instructions regarding pretreating my youngsters at 1 month old and repeating that 5 day treatment 3 weeks later. I did end up with a few youngsters getting cocci and my vet told me; 1)Not necessary to pretreat before 8mos.of age,UNLESS it is needed, 2)what ever dewormer you choose to use, stick with it till you see it is not working for your herd,and 3) she mixed 27oz of Corid into 107oz of distilled water.The dosage was same as you have stated;30cc/100 lb of body weight,15cc/50 lb of body weight and 7.5cc/25lb of body weight.The only difference being every day I treated each youngster with 2cc of straight thiamine(if available) or 2cc of FORTIFIED Vitamin B complex given IM(intramuscular).Only 1 kid got diarrhea,take my advise. the humid weather we have had in New England caused an undesireable added problem so clean butts or the consequences are gross!!! :hammer: :hair:


----------



## toth boer goats

Do know, not all vets know goats. That is why we have TGS. We learn from each other things we have used and results by trial and error.

The vet is wrong in saying to not pretreat before 8 months. They are more susceptible then. When there is stress such as weaning or getting ill, it triggers an explosion. The damage of cocci is critical if left too long and permanent damage is done.

I can't think right now if the mixer of corid and water is correct or not, that you have stated. Mind melt I guess, LOL

I do have to say, do not give thiamine or fortified vit B complex with the 5 day treatment of corid, it cancels out the corid. It is OK to give it 1 day after final treatment. Or understand certain situations.


----------



## 15WildTurkey

Hi there, I'm a nervous first wormer. Vet ran fecal on my two doelings. Low level eimeria. Prescribed corid. She said to dose in their water but the weather has gone coolish and they aren't drinking as much water. Ild prefer to drench them so I know that they've gotten the Rx. They are each about 60lbs. I've mixed up as per instructions 3ozs with 16ozs of water. Does 20cc sound right each? I'm doubting my math skills


----------



## toth boer goats

Hi,
For 60 lb kids, 22.5cc's is for a 75 lb goat.
I know it can be hard for the in between weights and cc's. 20 cc's should do it.

Doing it individually when treating or a prevention is smarter to do. Like you said, not all goats drink enough to get proper dosage.


----------



## 15WildTurkey

Thank you. I felt a bit dumb not being able to recall my math. Common denominators for division etc. 
but I just said to heck with it and did 20ccs. Just yesterday and today so another 3 days to go. They both look a touch anaemic to me. Barberpoles would have showed up in the fecal though right? Hopefully the corid will set them straight. They do have access to loose minerals (manna pro goat), kelp mixed with baking soda and a solid goat mineral block bucket thing that they have eaten a good bit of. 
Thanks again, I just wanted somebody to tell me I was doing it right.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I have not heard of the parasite you mentioned, but barber pole isn't the only one that causes anemia.


----------



## ksalvagno

Eimeria is a type of coccidia. Can be deadly in alpacas but not sure about goats.


----------



## 15WildTurkey

Vet didn't seem all that concerned at all. But what I'm gathering from you goat folks is that the vast majority of vets don't focus much on caprine care.
1+ eimeria oocyst was her diagnosis from the fecal. Maybe some more knowledgeable folks can tell me is that low level. It sounds low but then what do I know.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is low. I don't believe it has the same impact on goats. Most people wouldn't treat for that low a number unless you are seeing problems in your goat.


----------



## 15WildTurkey

From their eyes, going by the famacha scale to me they look anaemic. I'll try to get pics. Their body condition is odd, they are the same age, from the same herd and they look vastly different in size. But their heart girth is basically the same. I can't tell if Kate is a fatty or Maggie is skinny. Maggie is also shedding quite a bit. I'm upstate New York so it's gonna be cold soon. 
Also sorry mods, should I start a new thread?


----------



## toth boer goats

So the fecal didn't show any worms? 

Cocci count is too low for it to cause anemia, very strange. 

Are the coughing? 

Do they have lice/mites?


----------



## ArborGoats

15WildTurkey said:


> 1+ eimeria oocyst


Having worked in a vet's office this is an interesting way to phrase this. Different clinics have different protocol, but for example when determining fecal we always used a numerical number when describing ova/parasite eggs. These numbers where on a slide basis, and would determine if treatment was necessary. So for example if we were seeing 1-2 eggs a "view" that could total anywhere from 30-50 a slide, depending on which lens power microscope they were on.

When we used 1+ it was in reference to a scale, typically 1+ to 5+, it wasn't s number of eggs, but it let the vet know what the technician thought the severity of infection was. For sake of being an example, 1+ could mean 1-10 chains of bacteria, 2+ could be 11-20, 3+ could be 21-30, 4+ 31-40, 5+ anything over 41. But typically it was in reference to the number of bacteria in that view, not for a slide.

I would be curious what the number was. If for example 1+ was using a range and we say there was 10 in a view, the total number of eggs on the slide could be closer to 300-500...

Maybe you could see if they recall a number of eggs? Even if it is an estimate?


----------



## 15WildTurkey

No coughing. Maybe they aren't anaemic and I'm over reactingtell me what you guys think of their eyes. Here's a few pics sorry for any blur only one pair of hands. Maggie is the lighter one. I don't "think" they have mites or lice as they aren't itching to any excessive degree.


----------



## 15WildTurkey

ArborGoats, that all makes sense. I can contact the vet and see if she has any more details. Her exact words were
"Low level parasites. A 1+ eimeria oocyst. Eimeria can be treated with corid liquid"


----------



## 15WildTurkey

I also have chickens that they fraternize with. Haven't done any decals on the birdies but they all seem in fine feather


----------



## ArborGoats

All vets are different, my vet always looked at parasites in goats and sheep, in this light, if you find parasites, especially eimeria/coccidia in the fecal and the animal is young, treat. He liked to say that goats and sheep were born looking for a way to die, and it was our job to not let them succeed. =) 
He much preffered his cattle to my goats. lol.


----------



## 15WildTurkey

Hah that's a good way to look at it. I'm just hoping the corid does the trick. Do you think the difference in size is a concern or just 2 different goats?


----------



## ArborGoats

Maggie could just be smaller goat, I'm not sure if you mentioned how old they are? Age can play a part of it, different genetics grow at different rates, but she does look more "hippy" and skinnier than the other goat so even if she is genetically smaller I would still expect her to weigh more and be more filled out. What are you feeding?


----------



## 15WildTurkey

She's def more hippy. They are about 6 months old. Maggie may be 2 weeks younger then Kate if that matters. They have free choice hay, a little pelleted feed (3/4 cup purina goat chow) in the mornings and out on browse (barberry, sassafras, multiflora rose) for at least 4 hours a day. She's plenty energetic, much more so then her bigger sister. Maggie is the into everything, Xgame tricks off of every surface and bolting around for joy goat. Kate is more reserved since day 1.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

If they sent it to Antech then I think 1+ means they saw 50 on the slide. I'll check the scale tomorrow at work (not antech, just a vet office)


----------



## nicolemackenzie

I also do 50mg/kg Corrid for 5 days per information I found under scientific studies. It seems to be working for me without adverse affects


----------



## GaGoats2017

They don't look too anemic to me, just a little bit. I have little experience with cocci so I will leave that for the others haha. 

The only thing I see, maybe it's just the way they are standing, the one with the yellow collar looks like she has almost a "pot belly" (holding her weight low) in the side view pic that I would associate with worms. But the other one looks fine in the side view. But from other angles, the orange collar goat looks more hippy. So I'm not really sure. 

But I'm glad you brought this thread back up, I have never seen it. I used Sulmet to treat mine when I had it, it worked great for me. I never knew all that about CoRid, so I am glad I saw this.


----------



## 15WildTurkey

Thanks GaGoats, 
I entertained that idea too, that Kate was bloaty from worms but then the fecal would have been higher. I'm going to keep dosing with the CoRid for the remaining 2 days. I've seen no difference in their poop while dosing. Perfect berries. Should I do a fecal again on both afterwards? And again just to clarify, if there was barberpole present it would have showed in the fecal test right?
This skinny little goat is gonna make my gray hair white! In the 3 months I've had her she has ulcerated her cornea and almost died of azalea poisoning. (Thanks to you guys I had "goaterade" and charcoal gel on hand and itsaved her) and now this mystery. But geez is she awesome.


----------



## ArborGoats

You would expect to see parasites in fecals if they have a high enough load, but not all samples are representative of what is actually in the goat. A repeat sample after treatment is always beneficial, but the time to wait upon recheck varies. So you could ask you vet and see when they feel it would be the best. We often waited a week after last dose.


----------



## toth boer goats

Very good advice. Yes, do another fecal sample at a later date.

There color looks good to me. 

They are cute goats. 

Do they have out loose salt and minerals free choice?


----------



## goat girls

happybleats said:


> the truth is in some areas it works...but there are reasons to be alert...
> 
> I had a goat down with polio and my vet sent me home with corid!!! As a newbe I didnt know...but thankfully I was in touch with a goat expert who told me to toss it..she about crawled out of the phone over it lol Corid is also readily available...well known...easy to prescrib...
> 
> The key for corid success is to know your goats weight...dose proper and dont use it if your goat is already weak....personally I dont and wont use it ...I like Baycox..
> However, Pam has had great success with Corid and has stated many time..DOSE proper...


I thought CORID was for coccidia Also is Thiamine B-complex


----------



## toth boer goats

Thiamine should not be given with corid.
But thiamine is not a cure for cocci.


----------



## mariarose

Thiamine is B-1, specifically. B-Complex is a combination of B vitamins which includes B-1. There is a B-Complex that has a much higher dose of B-1 than the normal B-Complex.

For Corid to work at all, thiamin can't be given. That means no B-Complex can be given.

But the Bs are not coccidiostats. Not at all.

I hope I haven't confused things further.


----------



## toth boer goats

No, you are good.


----------



## Jmonte

Should I dilute corid for goats with water are straight out of the bottle and how much doses?


----------



## toth boer goats

Jmonte said:


> Should I dilute corid for goats with water are straight out of the bottle and how much doses?


If it is the _20% Powdered mixture: 
3 ounces(10.5 tblspns) to 1 quart water
Mixed solution well. Shake well before use.
then dose it at ...
30cc per 100lbs
15cc per 50lbs
7.5 per 25 lbs
and so on
treat individually for 5 days_


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Get accurate weights on each goat and treat individually. ( not just in drinking water)

10mg per kg is the usually dose, once a day for five days. ( instructions generally given here, like above)

I do 50mg per kg for 5 days per q scientific article I read.

9.6% Corrid is 96mg per ml


----------



## Hartwigfarms

at what age is corid safe to give? got two kids 10 weeks old that need it


----------



## groovyoldlady

Hartwigfarms said:


> at what age is corid safe to give? got two kids 10 weeks old that need it


 I usually give it to all my kids at 3 weeks of age and again a month or so later as a preventive. Your kids are definitely old enough to have it. Just please weigh them first and dose appropriately. Give the med for 5 days in a row. (The correct way to mix and dose are listed 3-4 times in this thread.)


----------



## toth boer goats

I start mine at 1 month old.


----------



## TCOLVIN

toth boer goats said:


> If it is the _20% Powdered mixture:
> 3 ounces(10.5 tblspns) to 1 quart water
> Mixed solution well. Shake well before use.
> then dose it at ...
> 30cc per 100lbs
> 15cc per 50lbs
> 7.5 per 25 lbs
> and so on
> treat individually for 5 days_


I used your info for my corid dose. I mixed 3 oz. By weight of corid to 16 oz water. Then I gave according to goat weight. 30ml per 100 lb weight. This is correct? I hope I did right. It just seem like a lot to me. Thanks in advance for the.


----------



## ksalvagno

Toth Boer Goats is having trouble getting on here. But her dosage above is correct.


----------



## TCOLVIN

TCOLVIN said:


> I used your info for my corid dose. I mixed 3 oz. By weight of corid to 16 oz water. Then I gave according to goat weight. 30ml per 100 lb weight. This is correct? I hope I did right. It just seem like a lot to me. Thanks in advance for the.


How long is the mixture good after mixing?


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm not sure. I probably wouldn't save any after you are done but maybe kept in the refrigerator would give a little longer shelf life.


----------



## TCOLVIN

ksalvagno said:


> I'm not sure. I probably wouldn't save any after you are done but maybe kept in the refrigerator would give a little longer shelf life.


What do you use in place of corid?


----------



## ksalvagno

https://horseprerace.com/toltrazuril-5-200ml/

I use this but only on young kids. I do have dairy and not meat. If I needed something for adults, I'd use the Corid. I used to use DiMethox until you couldn't find it anymore.


----------



## toth boer goats

Sorry about not being able to get onto TGS. It is finally working now. 

The corid mixture is correct, my vet told me that.

I mix the corid and have used it months later and it still works. 
I keep it refrigerated. 
Shake well before using though.


----------



## Miller'sLostGoat

ArborGoats said:


> All vets are different, my vet always looked at parasites in goats and sheep, in this light, if you find parasites, especially eimeria/coccidia in the fecal and the animal is young, treat. He liked to say that goats and sheep were born looking for a way to die, and it was our job to not let them succeed. =)
> He much preffered his cattle to my goats. lol.


lol Yes, we use to say the same thing. lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

ksalvagno said:


> https://horseprerace.com/toltrazuril-5-200ml/
> 
> I use this but only on young kids. I do have dairy and not meat. If I needed something for adults, I'd use the Corid. I used to use DiMethox until you couldn't find it anymore.


Would you please post the dosages for toltazuril...
Thanks


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Toltrazuil 5% 1 dose drenched @ 1cc per 5 lbs


----------



## goatcreekfarm

toth boer goats said:


> If it is the _20% Powdered mixture:
> 3 ounces(10.5 tblspns) to 1 quart water
> Mixed solution well. Shake well before use.
> then dose it at ...
> 30cc per 100lbs
> 15cc per 50lbs
> 7.5 per 25 lbs
> and so on
> treat individually for 5 days_


I made up a bottle, of this, from the powder. I used a syringe and gave babies the proper amount. one kid had very runny poop, pea green, but, was growing and happy. he died. I hope the other 3 don't die!! I gave the one a little extra. I hope I didn't kill him! he was all cute and happy one minute, and now dead. so sad.

question - is it catchy? never got the fecal done. dunno if it is cocci. all this darn snow, and everyone was stuck in a stall and all the poop and pee... 4 babies, 3 moms. cleaned it, put down fresh hay. doing what we can here. got the power Corid. is OK? put a dash in their water, for the moms. what else??


----------



## goatcreekfarm

PS if I gave wormer one day and corrid the next.. will that hurt them?


----------



## Dwarf Dad

goatcreekfarm said:


> I made up a bottle, of this, from the powder. I used a syringe and gave babies the proper amount. one kid had very runny poop, pea green, but, was growing and happy. he died. I hope the other 3 don't die!! I gave the one a little extra. I hope I didn't kill him! he was all cute and happy one minute, and now dead. so sad.
> 
> question - is it catchy? never got the fecal done. dunno if it is cocci. all this darn snow, and everyone was stuck in a stall and all the poop and pee... 4 babies, 3 moms. cleaned it, put down fresh hay. doing what we can here. got the power Corid. is OK? put a dash in their water, for the moms. what else??


I read on here that green runny is a bacterial GI problem an you need something other than cocci medicines. I think it is Spectoguard.
@ksalvagno @HoosierShadow @SalteyLove @Damfino @goathiker


----------



## goatcreekfarm

thanks. dunno what he died of. :'( 

the other 3 seem OK, going to continue w/ Corrid for the 5 days. should I do the moms too?


----------



## SalteyLove

Unless the mom's are eating having loose stools or weight loss I would not treat them for coccidia with Corid. Typically coccidia is only an issue in goats under a year old. It's not impossible in older goats, but much less likely.


----------



## toth boer goats

No need to do the moms, unless they are thin and not gaining weight.

Spectoguard can be used. Do it for 3 days, 1 x a day, go by instructions and double dosage.

Not having a fecal and guessing, is not helpful on what to treat for so, we can hit them with everything.
Are any of them anemic?

Yes, cocci and worms can be picked up by other goats especially kids.
Adults are not as prone but, some who are stressed can indeed get cocci. Worms is always possible as well.


----------



## goatcreekfarm

trying to get a fecal sample. got some from mom that is very thin. hard to catch. as for dead kid, I got some from his bottom, not much. afraid it's not enough for a test.


----------



## Sophie123

Wow interesting thread . It does seem like everyone does something different as far as what medicine to use for what problem and how much of it. 
I usually go to the vet the first time we have a new goat problem, and then write down the dosage for future reference. We have a few goat kids and lambs each year that get scours and it is almost always coccidia. I give the goats undiluted Corid 9.6% solution for 5 days. Would have to look up the dosage but it's around 1 ml per 10 lbs or something close to that. We have never had an adult with coccidia. The lambs get something else, vet says Corid doesn't work as well on them.


----------



## toth boer goats

You can call the vets office and ask how much poo is needed.


----------



## goatcreekfarm

toth boer goats said:


> You can call the vets office and ask how much poo is needed.


 yes, I will today. 45 min drive to vet's office, will call first. my phone service is so bad, I drive down to the hiway to make calls! sit in my car by the pot store.

I put the poo in bagies in my fridge last night. will take today. working all morning. (work from home.)

question - if I put the 3 moms and the 3 babies out in the pasture, now, with all my other goats, can they all catch anything? I'm thinking I'll wipe their feet with baby wipes, on the way! the babies I'm doing the 5 day thing. in the pasture, are only 2 under 1 year, I can do the 5 days for them too.

I want that stall empty, so I can clean it. and be ready for the next birth.

thanks


----------



## toth boer goats

If they are going into a clean pasture, you should treat all first before moving them there.


----------



## goatcreekfarm

toth boer goats said:


> If they are going into a clean pasture, you should treat all first before moving them there.


treat all, like what? corrid? wash their hooves?


----------



## goatcreekfarm

I took the samples to the vet today, will see what labs say, then see what to do. might not even be Cocci.


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad you had a fecal done, that will say what you should do.


----------



## sunnystatekidz

Have a sick goat...if she’s not doing any better when the sun comes up I want to give her corrid . 

Having trouble figuring out dosage .
It’s the liquid CORRID 9.6 Solution . 
The bottle says it’s for cattle.

She’s 18-20lbs.
Idk if it’s Bc it’s late and I’ve been trying everything all day to get this goat better or what but every time I try to do that math the number I get is huge ....and it can’t be right . 

If anyone has a dosage for a 18-20lb goat , plz let me know . I’d like to give it to her first thing in the morning . I’ll try to figure it out again tomarro , but my brain is exhausted .


----------



## toth boer goats

_If they weight 20 lbs
7.5cc would work. _


----------



## sunnystatekidz

toth boer goats said:


> _If they weight 20 lbs
> 7.5cc would work. _


Thankyou


----------



## toth boer goats

You bet.


----------



## K Brooke

Just stumbled upon this old thread and I have a question. How do you dose a goat for the 21 day prevention? Say I had a few goats that were in the same pasture as goat that comes down with cocci how should I treat them?


----------



## toth boer goats

Same as treatment, 5 days individually.


----------



## Tricia Hales

toth boer goats said:


> _If they weight 20 lbs
> 7.5cc would work. _


Do u dilute it? I have 2 female girls who need Corid and I'm confused on dosage. Sacred I'm going to overdose they are 15.5 lbs and 14lbs


----------



## toth boer goats

Depends on what you have.
Is it the powder or undiluted liquid form?
See below..

Already diluted? Do not dilute.
If you got it from a vet, you will have to ask if it has been diluted or not.
Or if you bought it from a feed store, if it is already diluted or not.

If it has already been diluted, give at dosage and weight specified below.
It won't hurt to give dosage for 25 lbs, better to overdose a bit than to under dose.

_20% Powdered mixture: 3 ounces(10.5 tblspns) to 1 quart water
Mix solution well. Shake well before use.
then dose it at ...
30cc per 100lbs
15cc per 50lbs
7.5 per 25 lbs
3.75 per 12.5 lbs
and so on
treat individually for 5 days

Mixing undiluted Corid liquid:
Mix 6 tablespoons corid to 16 oz water.... 
Or the Pre mixed- Shake well before use.
solution give as follows
then dose it at ...
30cc per 100lbs
15cc per 50lbs
7.5 per 25 lbs
treat individually for 5 days_


----------



## Tricia Hales

Hi I have a question, my vet gave my 2 new girls pyrantel liquid for parasites on 12/19 Is it ok for me to give them Safe-Guard also? They are 9 weeks old


----------



## toth boer goats

Pyrantel liquid is for dogs.

Safeguard doesn't always work.

What worms do they have?


----------



## philmcdonnell

Hello All,

New to the forum and jumping on this older thread because I have the same questions here. I have a yearling with Coccidia, total Eimeria 1,080 oocysts/gram.

The vet gave me Corid undiluted/per oz. 6/16 is what is on the bottle. Told me to give my goat 1mls daily for 5 days then repeat in 3 weeks. My goat is about 40lbs. He also told me to inject 1ml twice daily of B Complex.

So my question is there is info above that says do not use the B at all while giving Corid, so should I disregard the vet and wait till Corid is done?

Second is it okay to give Corid directly undiluted 1ml orally?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## toth boer goats

simeo said:


> I found this dosage listed in *this thread from 2012*. Might need to be listed in the "medicine dosages" sticky?


Made a new medicine cabinet last year, but don’t know where to find it now.


----------



## philmcdonnell

toth boer goats said:


> Made a new medicine cabinet last year, but don’t know where to find it now.


I found your post, but it doesn't state anything about undiluted Corid. I read that it doesn't depleat Thiamine so B Complex shot is not necessary then?









Medicine cabinet 2020


Will make some changes or additions as they come. We want information to be from goat breeders and their experiences and not taken off of others sites. Do not sell this info, Copyrights. Warning We are not veterinarians. Please use info at your own risk and with your own discrepancy. This...




www.thegoatspot.net


----------



## toth boer goats

Because my vet had strictly told me always to dilute corid. 
No, vit b complex isn’t needed during or after most of the time. 
If you feel the goat should have it a day after last day of giving corid, that is ok.


----------



## toth boer goats

philmcdonnell said:


> Hello All,
> 
> New to the forum and jumping on this older thread because I have the same questions here. I have a yearling with Coccidia, total Eimeria 1,080 oocysts/gram.
> 
> The vet gave me Corid undiluted/per oz. 6/16 is what is on the bottle. Told me to give my goat 1mls daily for 5 days then repeat in 3 weeks. My goat is about 40lbs. He also told me to inject 1ml twice daily of B Complex.
> 
> So my question is there is info above that says do not use the B at all while giving Corid, so should I disregard the vet and wait till Corid is done?
> 
> Second is it okay to give Corid directly undiluted 1ml orally?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Do not give fortified vit b when giving corid. I would not give it undiluted at all.


----------

